# Funeral Home I justfinished.



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Cir 1871.

DSCF0014.jpg

DSCF0023.jpg


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My first thought was "uh morbid", followed by my second thought which was "what in the holy hayell did you texture those columns with?" Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0017.jpg

DSCF0022.jpg


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you going to tell us, or are we going to have to wait like we did on the damn t shirts?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good Kelly:thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and what color did you choose for the inside?
Looks like some really wet and possibly rotting wood at the bottom of those columns and below the windows. Was this the case, and if so what did you do about it? Quite the transformation, lots and lots of sanding. Good work.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Just some bad shadowing, the columns were in tough shape. everything had a poor coat of latex over the original oil coats. We had to remove most of it. Reprime and two coat finish California 2010.

DSCF0011.jpg

DSCF0018.jpg

DSCF0021.jpg

DSCF0024.jpg

Ya, lots of damage, patching..and replace everything touching the ground with composite / vinyl. All metal like hinges were stripped (12 layers) and re painted. Spent 2 hours polishing brass that had been previously painted. Stripped and redid locking system.. see below

DSCF0025.jpg


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice, Kelly. Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW, it great! So what did you use for patching


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Automotive bondo. I caulked everything first.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Man that looks like some pretty work Kelly. we use auto bondo for a lot of things, the stuff works great. Only isuue is I have had it crack on us, not often and I think it was because it was to cold.


dave


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Just some bad shadowing, the columns were in tough shape. everything had a poor coat of latex over the original oil coats.
> 
> Original "oil coats" in c. 1871??? I hope that you used caution with lead paint-


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Great job by the way- Looks like new


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

kelly i have seen your work and it does look good!! Do you ever have problems with the bondo cracking because it will not expand /contract with wood?? I did use it a couple of years ago and it looked good for a while but learned it does not expand and contract with wood!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

dincao said:


> kelly i have seen your work and it does look good!! Do you ever have problems with the bondo cracking because it will not expand /contract with wood?? I did use it a couple of years ago and it looked good for a while but learned it does not expand and contract with wood!!


That is exactly what I thought, need some thing with elasticity. I also wonder if it would adhere to the wood. 

I am curious did you caulk prime bondo or just caulk bondo and paint?

I think it looks great


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes there are cracking issues so I follow this strict regimen, Caulk all deep cracks first, then bondo (yes it sticks to bare wood great) sand with makita's the prime, then 2 top cats latex. 

But thats the way we've been doing it for ever, there has got to be better products out there now...I'm just old school.

Here's another example of bodo.


DSCF0008-2.jpg

DSCF0020.jpg

DSCF0021.jpg

DSCF0024.jpg

DSCF0027.jpg

DSCF0031.jpg


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

Your prep work always looks really good.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing. Really beautiful work. I wish I had the opportunity to restore homes like these. Just none of them around here. The sanding must have been fun!


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

wow all that sanding! how are those fingers holding up!

great job thou!!!


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work - did you estimate all that prep - or did you work time & materials? I can only estimate actual painting costs - prep is whole different ball game.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bondo brand makes a wood bondo called "wood filler" formulated for wood, and a yellowy-brown color.

Awesome work man :thumbsup: and awesome house!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

That is really nice work! Looks great, I bet you have some time invested in that project!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks very good I usually primer first, then bondo.I have found the primer sticks better to wood and then the bondo will go futher without sucking up some of the rison in the bondo.You do good prep Kelly.


----------

